# 6 Smoked Cheeses For Ice Fishng.



## meat hunter (Jan 29, 2010)

?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2010)

Man, those look great. I gotta try that 1 day... Not sure the lang will go that low tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Great job !!


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yeah it will. Just check out this thread by BBQ Engineer.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=small+fire


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL..thx.. I may hafta try that...Hopefully my smoker doesnt get pissed off and reach out and slap me.....thx again..


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

Some great experiments with cheese, I LOVE the thought of the hot chipotle one not to mention letting one sit in jalapeno juices overnight.
You Sir have taken things to a whole nother wonderful level


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 30, 2010)

A whole nother lever? Well I don't know about that LOL but it should be interesting. After doing the soak in the jalapeno juice, I'm wondering how effect a brine would have on cheese. When I removed that one from the smoker, the smoke smell was there, as well as a strong jalapeno smell. When we get back from ice fishing, I'm going to start some more cheese smokes with some off the wall methods.


----------



## treegje (Jan 30, 2010)

Man that all looks great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also should try it.


----------



## meateater (Jan 30, 2010)

Great looking cheeses. Got about a week left before mines ready.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Well its been 2 weeks. Took the cheese on our ice fishing trip. Here are the results of this batch. All the cheese were in smoke for 4 hours. Both the Gouda cheeses, for as long as they were in, did not have a very noticeable smoke flavor. The bare pepper jack had a subtle smoke flavor and the one with the paprika/chile powder on it was very good. The colby that I let sit in the jalapeno juice for a day had a very nice kick to it. I surprised to see just how well that juice sank into the cheese. I think if I do it again, I will only keep it in there for 12 or less hours. The Colby with the Chipotle hot sauce was fantastic. Going to start thinking of other "brines" to use for cheese here soon.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

someone say fishing? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I wanna go........ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your cheese looks wonderful!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2010)

Meat Hunter,
That cheese looks great!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep it away from the ice hole, or keep a club handy. Muskies would love that cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------

